# Cast Iron cookware



## rkunsaw (Jul 22, 2013)

Boo's mom mentioned this in another post. We have cast iron skillets, roasters and dutch ovens but with a glass top stove we only use them in the oven. We use an 8" skillet for making cornbread. Nothing works as well as cast iron for that.

I recently bought some Club aluminum cookware on ebay. It's not as good as cast iron but it's better than anything else they make today.Plus it's much lighter weight. We already had a few pieces. One Club aluminum pot we use all the time for making popcorn.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2013)

We use cast iron skillets also at home, hubby just fried up a couple of rib-eye steaks for us yesterday, using ghee.  I stopped using aluminum cookware, except when we're camping and need really lightweight pots.  They say a lot of folks with Alzheimer's have large accumulations of aluminum in their brains, and I have that in my family, didn't want to take any extra chances.  We have a lot of stainless steel pots with copper bottoms, thick pots that my mother-in-law left us, I love cooking with those.

Anyone try those new ceramic-coated type pots and pans that they advertise on TV?  One brand is Orgreenic, not supposed to need any oil for frying, etc.  $20 for a 10 inch fry pan.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 22, 2013)

I have just about every size of cast iron skillet, two sizes of griddles, and steak plates.  I use them on the campfire.  I also have two enamel covered cast iron dutch ovens and a large skillet that is wonderful for on top of the stove or oven slow cooking.  They are all Lodge brand, don't fool around with anything from China.

I have a fancy set of red Kitchenaid pans that hang from the pot rack, not much worth a damn for serious cooking, they just look pretty.  

My best go to pans are two old Revereware copper bottom stainless steel pots.  One belonged to my mother and one to hubby's mother.  I wish I had a whole set of them, they're the best.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2013)

As I said elsewhere .. love cast iron cookware!  It never disappoints...and working with it is like a day at the gym.


*TWH*... have looked at Rachel Ray's cookware. Really cute!  Love the style, but not the cost. 
Free is good - good for you!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> They are all Lodge brand, don't fool around with anything from China.



Yes, Made in USA ..made in Tennessee:    http://www.lodgemfg.com/aboutus:


----------



## TICA (Jul 22, 2013)

I have some cast iron but I'm never sure how to maintain them.  I've heard some people just wipe them out and never really wash them, but I'm too much of a cleaning fanatic to do that.  Do you guys wash them and then season them and if so with what and how is done?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2013)

TICA said:


> I have some cast iron but I'm never sure how to maintain them.  I've heard some people just wipe them out and never really wash them, but I'm too much of a cleaning fanatic to do that.  Do you guys wash them and then season them and if so with what and how is done?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 22, 2013)

A good informative video on seasoning the skillet. But, I don't go to all that extent of putting oil in it and heating it in the oven for so long. I wash mine, put it in the oven to dry until I'm through washing dishes, or for about 20 minutes, take it out oil with vegetable oil all over, wiping any excess oil out very well, let it cool..and bingo, it's done. 

 It is important to oil it all over or you will have rust on the places you don't. Also, if you don't wipe it well and get all the excess oil off, you will end up with a rancid, sticky pan after it cools and sits.


----------



## TICA (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info!!!   I'm off to wash and season my pans!! :gettowork:


----------

